# Daisy F-16 Mod Question



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

When modding a Daisy F-16, do I band it with the fork bends pointing to the target or to the shooter? I am wrapping and tucking double TB blue onto the fork bends. Makes a wicked paintball shooter. According to my 7 year-old godson, it is “the most powerful slingshot in the world.”


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I go forks towards you with the bands tired to the inside of the forks. I put a tube over the fork tips first and tie the flats off to that. That way the tips are covered by rubber

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Abenso said:


> I go forks towards you with the bands tired to the inside of the forks. I put a tube over the fork tips first and tie the flats off to that. That way the tips are covered by rubber
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Thanks! I do the same thing with covering the fork tips in rubber. I just cut the factory rubber tubes off at the end of the fork. This gives me a good surface with which to tie the flat bands.

I tie mine on top of the forks "OTT" I guess. It seems as though you tie your's TTF.

I was amazed at how accurately this set-up launches paintballs. Makes a decent hammer grip slingshot. Thinking about removing the grip entirely and making an ergo out of the metal frame. May try removing the tubes, soaking them in alcohol and pushing them all the way down on the frame. That will also give me a surface to pinch grip. Our local Wally World sells F-16's for $4.95 each.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

If you cut the stock Daisy bands off even with the fork tips you can then roll them back and wrap the flat band around the fork and roll the Daisy tube back over the flat band. No tying. This is called the Chinese hand cuff method.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> If you cut the stock Daisy bands off even with the fork tips you can then roll them back and wrap the flat band around the fork and roll the Daisy tube back over the flat band. No tying. This is called the Chinese hand cuff method.


Thanks! I will try that next.


----------

